# Neue zeile in string



## eclipseBeginner (7. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

wie kann ich Plattformunabhängig in einen String eine neue Zeile einfügen.
Möchte den string dann an ein mehrzeiliges textfeld übergeben.

Soweit ich weiß sind die zeilentrenner aber ja bei window,unix und mac  unterschiedlich. ich bräuchte aber etwas was sowohl bei windows(CRLF), als auch bei unix(LF) funkioniert.
gibts da ne möglichkeit?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Okt 2009)

unterschiedlich ist es nur in Dateien, die auch andere Programme lesen sollen,
da sollte man File.separator() verwenden

innerhalb von Java, z.B. in mehrzeiligen Textfeldern, braucht man nur \n


----------



## eclipseBeginner (7. Okt 2009)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Okt 2009)

eclipseBeginner hat gesagt.:


> wie kann ich Plattformunabhängig in einen String eine neue Zeile einfügen.



In Java gar nicht, da strings immutable (also unveränderlich) sind.


----------

